# Launch control on the EOS



## apickler (Aug 14, 2008)

Looking to find the service bulletin # for Launch control so VW can flash my 2008 EOS 2.0T.
VW does not want to use the GTI/GLI code because it might mess something up.... any ideas?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Launch control on the EOS (apickler)*

The Eos doesn't have launch control, so there won't be a service bulletin # available. 
Excuse my ignorance of launch control, but I believe it involves keeping a foot on the brake while applying a small amount of throttle??
One of our members learned that the Eos disengages the clutches in the DSG trans while the brake lights are on, so that would need to be addressed if you are looking to try and mod the Eos for launch control.
Kevin


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Launch control on the EOS (just4fun)*

just4fun i believe you are correct. The same on the a3. Although there is a "secret way" Inorder to have legit LC you'd need to drop about 10k
DSG has a hidden Launch Control...
1) Get in your parked car.
2) Put on your seatbelt.
3) Put pressure on brake.
4) Turn on car.
5) Put the Shifter directly between "D" and "N".
6) Slowly release the brake, you should hear a "CLICK" if the car moves forward or backwards try steps 3-6 again until you hear a "CLICK" and the car doesn't move when you release the brake.
7) Shift car to either "D" "S" or "tiptronic" mode , the selected gear should be flashing on your dash if you did it correctly.
8) Put pressure on the gas. (no feet should not be on the brake)
9) Rev up to your desired RPM rate. (over 3500 at least)
10) Tap the brake ONCE (1 quick tap)
I tried it and had very little success. On the other hand, its worked for people


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Launch control on the EOS (elevine17)*

Hmmmm. not something I'm likely to try, but thanks for the detail on the procedure.
If anyone decides to try this, let us know how it works out. (hopefully not a scrambled tranny)
Kevin


----------

